# Help on moving to tenerife, las americas



## Tom270 (Sep 26, 2013)

Hello..
I am looking to move to tenerife, more specifically las americas. I am 21 and my friend is 20 and we have previously moved to Spain to work in bars and restaurants and have managed to survive through some crazy experiences! However we're looking for a new adventure and we have been recommened to try tenerife. tenerife is also good becuase as far as i know my current paper work for spain is equivalent there. We have no ties and are just enjoying another year or so and from what we know tenerife sounds like a good place to try. I would just like to here from someone who is living there or have visited a lot, and let me know if it is possible. A few questions: 
How busy is the resort all year round?
Is it possible to get bar/ restaurant jobs all year round?
Is accommodation readily available and reasonable?
Best location for accommodation, i.e near tourist areas and nightlife, we don't know the area so a few names would be great to give us a start at looking for accommodation.

Any info on anything I've mentioned would be appreciated.
We just want to learn a bit more before making plans.


----------



## virgil (May 3, 2012)

Tom270 said:


> Hello..
> I am looking to move to tenerife, more specifically las americas. I am 21 and my friend is 20 and we have previously moved to Spain to work in bars and restaurants and have managed to survive through some crazy experiences! However we're looking for a new adventure and we have been recommened to try tenerife. tenerife is also good becuase as far as i know my current paper work for spain is equivalent there. We have no ties and are just enjoying another year or so and from what we know tenerife sounds like a good place to try. I would just like to here from someone who is living there or have visited a lot, and let me know if it is possible. A few questions:
> How busy is the resort all year round?
> Is it possible to get bar/ restaurant jobs all year round?
> ...


At your ages, just go for it :rockon:

Due to the climate in the Canaries, Las Americas/Los Cristianos do quite well from tourism throughout the year :happy: 

I would suggest getting a holiday let in the above areas, and then having a scout around for something cheaper when you're out there :wink:


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

I'm not sure they'll be much work around as Spain and its islands have some serious unemployment right now. Spain has become quite strict on its residents laws (you need to prove an income and healthcare provision), so you ideally will need contracted employment - and some bars and restaurants have been prosecuted for not employing staff on that basis. But its worth going and having a look and a laugh, just dont burn any bridges. If nothing else, you could call it an extended holiday and an adventure

Jo xxx


----------

